

Web gambling gets boost from Obama administration - irunbackwards
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/25/us-internet-gambling-idUSTRE7BO0HA20111225

======
functionoid
Yet another way to fuel Democrats and White House's never ending spending
spree!

------
rorrr
Web gambling doesn't need anybody's permission anymore. Bitcoins make money
transfers pretty safe.

